# USC Film application - What is "project question"



## ases51140 (May 25, 2019)

Hi, everyone:

I have a question about what is "project question" ( I saw it on the Application Overview of USC). I know this is a basic question and I can search on the Internet. But I was so confused when I search on Google because those online resources are not related to Film or Cinematic, etc. Could someone can talk me what is "project question" and how can I write my project question.

Thanks!


----------



## Isabehl (May 25, 2019)

If you scroll down on the Overview page there are steps showing the application process. If you click on step 2 it'll go into more detail on all of the supplemental materials and you'll see the specific project questions they want you to answer.


----------

